
Amazon Kinesis Analytics – Process Streaming Data in Real Time with SQL - scapecast
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-kinesis-analytics-process-streaming-data-in-real-time-with-sql/
======
scapecast
How does this impact PipelineDB? Sounds similar if not identical.

~~~
Fergi
Jeff from PipelineDB here. Our products are similar in that they execute SQL
queries continuously on streaming data, but the main differences are that
PipelineDB is 1) open-source, and 2) includes a fully functional relational
database, which enables "state" and doesn't presume that data is intended to
be streamed out as well as in. The latter is a seemingly subtle, but important
difference because "stream out only" drastically limits use cases.

